# Weekly competition 2009-24



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R2 U F' R' U' F2 R2 
*2. *U' R2 U F' U F2 U' R2 
*3. *F R2 F' R F U' F2 U F2 R2 
*4. *F R2 F U R' U2 R U2 R' 
*5. *U R' F R2 F2 U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 U' L D2 U B' D F' L R U F 
*2. *R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R' F2 R' U' B L D' F U' F 
*3. *F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U L F2 D2 F' R U' B D2 F' U' 
*4. *U2 F R2 F2 U2 F U2 F' L2 D' F2 U2 R U2 B U F L U2 R 
*5. *D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 L' D2 F' D2 B R' B' D' U2 L 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L2 D Uw2 U F' R' Fw2 L F Uw' U' B' L R' U2 B' D' L2 R2 U L R2 Uw' Fw' Uw' B2 F2 L Rw2 F' D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' U Fw'
*2. *Fw2 Rw B L Rw D2 Rw' R B2 D' R U' B' Fw' R2 Fw F' Rw' R2 Uw2 U' F' L U Rw2 R B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw Uw F' Rw' Fw' F2 L2 Rw
*3. *F' D2 U L' U R' F Rw' Fw2 D Fw2 R' B U L2 Uw2 L Rw2 R Fw2 U2 F Uw L' D Rw' B Fw' F' D' B2 Fw' U' B F2 U' Rw2 F2 D2 Rw2
*4. *Rw D U L' Fw' D2 F Uw B Rw R2 Fw L B' D2 Fw' L2 D2 L' R2 B F' D' U Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U R Fw2 F' Uw L F2 Uw B L Uw' U'
*5. *F Rw2 D' B' L2 Uw2 Fw' R D B' D U2 Rw D' F2 U' Fw2 U F' Uw' U' B R B2 R' F2 Uw2 B Fw D' U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U Rw Uw2 R U' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' D2 Rw' Fw2 F L2 Fw' F' Lw F2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw Uw L Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw B2 Rw2 B' R2 Dw2 B L B2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Fw' Lw Dw2 Rw2 R B Lw2 B2 F D Bw R Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' L' F' Rw2 R' B' R F' Rw' Dw' U Rw2
*2. *Fw' F' Dw Fw2 L Uw' R' Bw2 Rw Uw Rw2 R' B F' Lw Uw B Bw2 Fw' F' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 U R Bw2 F2 U2 Bw2 D Dw2 F2 Dw' L2 R D2 Fw D2 L R' D' B Lw D2 L Rw2 B' D2 Uw' L2 R' F' L' F2 L' Uw Rw' R B D2
*3. *Rw' B2 F' Dw2 L2 Rw2 R' D R Dw L Rw Uw2 Fw2 L2 F Lw Rw2 R' Bw' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 L R2 B Rw R' Dw' Lw Dw2 U' B Fw2 F2 D2 B Bw2 Fw F' Lw Bw' D Lw D2 Lw' Bw' L' Rw2 R D2 B' Bw2 D2 Uw' B' Uw U' Lw2 Uw2
*4. *Fw' R' B2 Bw2 Fw' D Dw' Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 Bw2 U Lw B2 Bw2 D Bw2 D Dw' Rw2 D' Uw Lw2 Dw2 Fw U2 F2 L Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Lw Dw R U' L' B2 L2 D' Bw2 Uw2 Fw Uw' B2 Lw' D U B Fw' L F' Lw' D' Fw2 F' Uw Lw' F'
*5. *D Lw' Dw U2 L Lw2 B' L Lw' Rw' R Bw' U F' D' Lw2 Bw2 L' Lw R2 Dw L Lw' Rw R D2 U L' Lw' Uw Fw2 U Lw B2 L B Bw Fw2 D2 Dw Fw' Lw Dw B2 Uw' L' R' Uw L D2 Bw' F R' B2 Bw D' Bw' L2 D2 Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 3U' R 3F' L2 U 3R 2U' 3R' 2R' 2U 2F' 2U' 2B 2F 2D 2R D' 2U2 2R2 2D2 U2 3R' 2R2 2B2 2D2 3U' 2U2 2R2 R2 U' B2 2D' 2L' 2B' 2F' D B2 2B2 3F F D' 3R 2R2 R 3F' 2U 2L' B2 F2 2L2 2B2 U B2 3F 3U2 2B 2R 2B2 L F2 3U 2B2 3F2 2U 3R' D2 2U' U2 B2 2D2 R' B2 2B' U 2R 3U 2R' 2U F'
*2. *U2 F' 3U' 2U R2 2B 2F' F 2L2 2U 3R2 F' 3R2 2R 2F L' 2L 2U' U2 F U2 2L' R2 2B 2U2 2L 3U L2 3F 2F' F D2 2D' L2 B' R' F 3R' F2 U 3R 2F' 2L' 3F2 R' D2 F 2U2 2F2 R' 2U R B F2 D' 3U2 2U' U2 3F' 2R2 2B2 2U U2 2B' 2F2 2U2 3F L2 D' 2D 3F2 D' U 2B D 2D' 3R' 3U 3R 2B'
*3. *2U2 3F 2F2 2L 3U' 2L 3U2 2R 3F' U' B2 F2 2U' B F 2L' 2D' 2R 3F 2F2 2L' B 3R' U 2B F 2R U' 3R2 F2 2D' 2L' 3U' F' 2L 3R 2D2 2U F2 D2 3U' B' 2F2 F' U' L 3R' 3F' 2U2 U L 3R2 2R 2U' U2 B2 2R' B2 3F' 2U 3F 2R 3F 2F2 U' F R' U2 2L2 D' L' U B' 3F' 2F 2L' 2U2 U' L 3R'
*4. *3R2 2B' 3R' 2B' F2 3R2 F 2L' B2 3R' U' 3R2 R' 3U 2F2 2D' L2 3R' R' F 2R2 3F2 2L' 3F' 2U2 L' R 2B 2D2 2U2 2L B' F' L 3F2 3U 3R2 F' L 2F 2D B2 2U' 2L2 3R' R D' R' F2 3U 2F' F2 D 2D 3U2 2R2 2F2 L' 3F' 2U2 2B2 2F L2 2L2 R2 3F F D2 2F2 3R R 2B' 3U 3F2 2F' D' 2R2 D 2D' R'
*5. *D' 3U' 2U2 U B 2B 2F2 R U 3R2 2D 2U U' 3R2 B' 2F2 2D' 2L2 2B2 3F D2 2B 3U' L2 2R U2 2L' R2 U2 B2 F' U 2L' U' 3R2 D2 3U' U' 2R' 2F' 2D2 3U' U L2 2L2 3R 2D2 2L' U' L' 2L D' U2 3R' 2D' 3F F 3R 2U U2 R U' F' 2D2 2U' 3F' U 2R2 B' 3F' L' 3R 2R' 3U2 F' D F L2 2L2 R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U2 2L2 3L' 2U 2L2 3R2 B2 3B2 2F2 3L 2D U' 3F 2U2 2L 3R' 3D 3U' B 3R 2D 3D L 3U2 B' 3B 3L 2D2 U' 2F 3U' 3F 2L D' 2U2 U 3R 3D' 2L' 2D' 3F' L B' 3B' R2 3F L' 3L' F' L2 R' 3F 2F 2L 3B' 2L2 3F 3R2 2B2 F' 3L' 3R2 U2 3F2 3D2 2L 3R 3D B2 3L F' 2L' 2R' F L' 2R F R2 2F' 3D' 3L' B' 2B 3U' 2B' 2R' 3D' 2R' 3F 2L 3F 2F' 3U' 3F 3U 2F' 3U B' 3U 2B2
*2. *L 3R 2R' 3B2 3U 2B 3F2 L' 3L 2B2 3F2 3U 3B2 3D 2R2 R2 2U2 R2 2B 3B D' B D 2D2 2B2 3U R' F 2D 2B2 2L 2B2 3F 3D2 2U 2R2 2U' 2F' R2 D 2D U2 3L' 3R' R' 2F' 2L' 2R' F2 3L 2F 2L' 3R2 B' 2U 3F 3L2 D2 3D2 2L' B2 F L 2R2 2B 3U2 2F' R' B2 3D' L2 2L 2U2 3L 3D2 2U 3B 3R' 2R U 2L2 3D' 3L' 3R 3U2 2L 3L 3B2 R 2B' L2 2B' L 3D2 2U B2 3U' 2L 2R2 2F'
*3. *D2 3F2 3L 3R 3F2 3R B 3B 3L' 3B2 2D' 2L2 3R' 2R' B 3U2 2R' 3B 3F D' 3B D' 3D' B' F2 3D' 2F2 L2 2D 3D 3F' F2 2L 2F2 3R2 3F2 2L2 3F2 2L2 2D 3D' 2B2 2R2 3F 3R' 2R2 2B 2U' L' 3F' D2 2B' 2D 2L' 2R' 3U 3L2 3B2 U 3B 2F' D B' 2R' R2 B' D 2D 2L2 2D2 B' 3F2 2F' 3U R F 2L' 2R2 D2 2D 3F' 2F F2 3U' 2F' 2D2 2L 3R' 2U2 3F2 3U2 2U' L' 2D' U 3R 2R' R2 2B D'
*4. *B' 2F2 3L2 3U U 2R' D' 3D' 3U' 3F2 U' 3B2 D2 3L2 B 3B2 3D2 L' 2L' D 3B F2 R' 3B' 2U 3L2 U B2 2B 2F' L F R D 2F 2D2 L2 3U B F2 3U B2 2F' 2L' B' U2 B' D2 B' L 2L' 3L 3R2 3B2 3F2 3U2 3F' 3D B' 2B' 3U 3R 2F2 D' 3U2 2R 2F2 D2 3D' B' 3F2 F' 3D L' 3D' 3U2 L' 3L' 2D' 2R' 3U2 3F' 3U' 2F F 2U2 U 3L' 2D' 2U2 3L2 2R' 3F2 2F2 2R' U' 2L2 D' U 3L2
*5. *3D2 3U 2R2 3F2 3R2 3B2 3U2 U' 3F 2U2 3B2 2D' 3F' 2F' F2 2D 3B 2R2 2B' 3U 2U' 2R 3D2 2R' 3F2 2L' 3L2 F' 2R2 3B2 2D' 2R 3F' 2D2 3F' L' 2R' D2 2F' 3U' L2 3L' 2D' L2 3L 3R2 R' 3B L' 3R 3D 3F 2D' 2B' D 2D2 2B2 U' 2L D' L 3L2 3R 3F2 2L2 3U' 3L F 2D 3U' U' 2R B2 3B2 F2 2L2 R 3F' F2 3U2 3R2 3F U2 2B R2 2F' L B2 3F 2D2 L 2L F 3L' 3R 2U 2L2 U 3F2 D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U R' F U F U' F U2 
*2. *U F' R U' F2 U' R2 U2 
*3. *F' R2 F U2 F U' F2 R F U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 F' U L' U' F' R2 D B D' U F 
*2. *F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' L' F R D B2 L' D' F2 L D2 
*3. *R2 F L2 B D2 B R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R F' R' F2 L F2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' L' D' F2 Rw' Fw' U Rw2 B' Fw F L2 Uw Rw Uw2 B' Fw U R' D2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' B2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D Uw U' Fw' F Rw' B' R' U L' Fw' U'
*2. *Fw2 L Fw' F Uw Fw Uw Fw' R' B' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' B R2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw B' D R2 D2 Fw' F2 Rw' D B2 L2 Rw2 R Uw Fw Uw2 B2 D2 R' B' Rw' Fw2
*3. *Uw2 Rw' B R2 B' U L R Fw' Uw R' F Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 B2 L Fw L D2 U R B' D Uw' U Rw2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 D' Uw2 U R D Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Fw Lw2 U' L' Rw2 U' Bw2 L F' Rw2 F' Rw' U' Bw' Rw' Dw R Uw' L Rw' F L Fw' D' L' F Lw' R B Dw Lw2 Fw2 L F2 Dw' Uw' B2 Dw2 R' D' U' B2 Bw2 Lw Bw Fw2 Dw Uw' F Uw' R' Dw' R' B2 Lw R2 Bw' L2 Fw'
*2. *Bw L2 Lw' R' Fw' U F2 Lw' B' Fw U2 L Uw' Lw Rw2 D' Dw' Rw U' Bw R' B2 F2 U B' Fw2 F2 Lw R F' D' R2 Dw' Bw D B F D2 F2 U' B' L' D R2 F Uw2 F2 L2 D U2 Bw D2 L2 Fw' Lw' B' Bw' L D2 U
*3. *Dw' Lw' Bw Fw D Bw Rw' Dw' F' Rw' B2 Rw' Dw' B2 Fw2 U2 B2 Bw F' Rw Fw L Dw Lw' Fw' F2 Dw' R F Dw2 Fw2 L R' Dw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 U2 Rw R D Uw2 U L2 Lw R' U' L' D F L' D Dw2 F U2 B2 F U2 F R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B R D F L' F' D B2 L' U' 
*2. *R U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 D F L2 D R' D' L' U B2 L' 
*3. *R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 R B2 L' B L2 F2 D' U2 B 
*4. *F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B U2 F' D' U L' R U F2 L2 B' D2 U 
*5. *R B2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F' L' F2 L' U F2 R2 F' R B' 
*6. *L' B2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 U' L' D F' D B' F L2 U2 L' 
*7. *U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' R2 B D2 L' B' L2 R' B D' U 
*8. *B U2 L2 B L2 B L2 R2 U2 L' F' D2 R' D F2 R' B R' U' F 
*9. *L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' U F2 R F2 D' F' L' F2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 
*10. *L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F' D R B' L D U2 B' D2 U 
*11. *B2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 U R D L' R F' D2 F' U2 F 
*12. *B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B F U R2 B' D' L D R' D' B R 
*13. *D2 F2 L D2 L F2 L B2 L2 B' L2 D R' U F2 R B U F' D' F' 
*14. *L' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 F D' F U2 B2 R U B R D F' 
*15. *B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 L2 U L2 D R' F' L2 D F' D F' L' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 F D' R U' L D2 U' F2 U' R' F 
*2. *U2 L D2 B2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R2 B L2 D R' U R2 U L' B R B2 
*3. *L2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 R' B2 U2 F R B D F L' B2 L' F D' F R 
*4. *R2 F' L2 B L2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 D' U R2 U' B R2 F' D F' 
*5. *R D2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R B U L D B' U B U2 L2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' U' R2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 R F' U' B' D' U2 F2 U R2 F' L R' 
*2. *B2 L2 F' L2 R2 F L2 U2 B D' U F U2 L' R D2 F R2 B L' F2 
*3. *F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 B' R' U2 R2 U L R B U R F' 
*4. *L2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 R2 B' D' B2
*5. *B2 R F2 U2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 L2 F R2 U L B' D' R' F' D2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F R' B2 F' R2 F U R D' 
*2. *R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 L' F' L' D2 L2 F' R' U' 
*3. *U2 B R2 B L2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' U' B D R' U' B D' L R B U' 
*4. *F' D2 F' U2 B F R2 U2 F' L2 U' B2 L U' R' B2 L U2 F' R' 
*5. *U2 R2 B U2 F R2 B F D2 F' D2 U L2 F U B2 F2 L U R' D2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F R F' R B R' D' B2 L D F' U2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R F' R2 U F' 
*3. *U2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 F L2 B L2 U' B2 F D B' D2 R' B' R U2 
*4. *D' L B' Fw' F R2 Uw2 R2 U L2 U Fw' F' D Rw' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' F2 Uw' R Fw D Uw' U2 B' Fw' D2 Rw' U2 L' U' L' R2 F2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R U' F2 U' R2 F U' 
*3. *U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L2 U' R F2 R F' U' L' R' F' 
*4. *Uw R D' U' B' F Uw' L' Uw' R' Fw Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 Rw2 F' L' R' F' Uw Fw F2 R' B' L2 Fw' Uw Rw' R' D' Fw2 L2 D' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw B2 F2
*5. *L' F2 D Bw2 Rw' F2 R2 D' U' Fw' Rw R' D2 Lw2 Bw' F Uw' B Bw Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw Dw2 F2 Uw L2 Rw R2 Dw2 Uw' B' Dw2 U2 Lw U' B2 Lw Dw2 F' D' U R Bw2 U2 F2 Uw2 U B' R2 U Lw' Rw2 B Lw' F' Rw2 B'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R' U' R L' U' L R' B L B' L R u r b 
*2. *R' U L' R' U' L R' U L B L B U' B L U L' B' u r' l' b 
*3. *L U' B' L' U' B L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R L' B u r' l' b' 
*4. *U L R U' L' U' R' L' U L R L B u' l' b 
*5. *U' L' R' U L R L' U' L U' R U' R' U' R' L' B l' b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,5) (3,4) (3,0) (-1,3) (0,4) (2,3) (6,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3)
*2. *(0,5) (0,4) (3,0) (-5,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (3,0) (4,1) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (4,0) (3,0) (6,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,2) (0,0)
*3. *(3,3) (6,3) (0,4) (-1,5) (6,0) (6,1) (6,0) (0,5) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (6,2) (-2,0) (4,1) (0,2) (6,0)
*4. *(-5,-1) (0,-3) (0,4) (-1,3) (6,0) (-1,3) (0,1) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (2,5) (0,2)
*5. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,1) (0,5) (-2,1) (-4,5) (3,4) (-2,0) (1,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (0,0)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 11, 2009)

2x2: 4.80 5.23 (5.70) (4.38) 5.30 = 5.11 *Good.*
3x3: 15.95 (14.47) 17.70 (20.50) 19.44 = 17.70 *Last solves ruined the average.*
4x4: 1:14.89 (1:38.27) 1:30.14 1:14.08 (1:12.58) = 1:19.70 *Woohoo!! -.-*
Megaminx: 1:42.10 (1:24.48) (1:44.56) 1:34.69 1:29.05 = 1:35.28 *Nice!*
Pyraminx: 10.95 11.95 (14.44) 9.98 (9.09) = 10.96 *Ok.*
2-3-4: 1:33.72 *Double parity. Duh...*
5x5: (1:44.00) 1:50.64 1:52.42 1:56.89 (2:06.95(POP)) = 1:53.32 *Good.*
3x3OH: (25.98) 32.38 29.94 26.81 (39.23) = 29.71 *YES!!!! Finally a sub-30 average!*
2-3-4-5: 3:46.00 *Bad.*
Square-1: 40.34 38.67 (DNF) 43.12 (38.59) = 40.71 *Very good.*
6x6: 4:12.66 (4:07.78) 4:37.45 4:42.45 (DNF) = 4:30.85 *Ok.*
2x2BLD: 36.82 33.94 DNF = 33.94 *Good.*
7x7: 5:56.82 5:50.46 (6:42.54) 6:11.72 (5:43.82) = 5:59.67 *Wh00t! Sub-6*
3x3MTS: (55.86) 1:02.62 (1:20.28) 1:05.98 1:03.90 = 1:04.17 *Owned.*
3x3FMC: 34 moves *See solution in later post.*
3x3BLD: DNF 2:36.18 DNF = 2:36.18 *Good.*
Magic: 1.60 (1.60) 1.76 (DNF) 1.60 = 1.65 *Ok.*
3x3MultiBLD: 2/3 in 14:24.54 = 1 point *Second cube was off by 4 edges and 4 centers  Arnaud, do 3 cubes this week. Lol @ 3rd cube for 3OP users *
4x4BLD: 22:34.62 DNS DNS = 22:34.62 *Only had time for one, so thank god it was solved *


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll compete in more events this week.. didn't really have time last week 

*2x2:* 5.47, *5.56*, 4.64, 5.38, *3.67* = *5.16*
*3x3:* 15.31, *13.25*, *16.61*, 15.48, 15.03 = *15.27*
*4x4:* 1:00.05, 58.50,* 1:09.03*, 1:03.97, *55.50* =* 1:00.84*
*5x5:* *1:52.70*, *2:14.69*, 1:59.92, 1:57.98, 2:10.62 = *2:02.84* - Soon I'll be sub 2..
*6x6:* 4:59.53, *5:27.22*, 4:32.89, 4:29.08, *4:25.16* = *4:40.50*
*7x7:* 9:09.41, 9:25.19, 8:38.19, 8:46.61,
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 30.93, 27.55 = *27.55*
*3x3 BLD:* 2:59.25, 3:35.31, 
*2x2-4x4 relay:* 1:25.97 - Video
*2x2-5x5 relay:* *3:45.96 * - ok 2x2 and 3x3, good 4x4, bad 5x5
*sq1:* *44.78*, *31.06*, 34.28, 41.72, 35.75 = *37.25*
pyraminx: 5.71, *8.28*, *5.52*, 7.47, 7.97 = *7.05*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 11, 2009)

here my times will be posted:

*2x2:* 6.59 (5.67) 6.74	(7.91) 7.08 = 6.80
_Could've been a lot better. The last time is cool._

*5x5*: (4:02.18), 3:37.55, (3:17.13), 3:34.85, 3:32.68 = 3:35.03
_My seconds day with freestyle edges. Next time I will try a sub3 solve._
*
pyra*: 17.33, (28.22), 16.89, 18.34, (14.48) = 17.52
_good average for me!_


----------



## byu (Jun 11, 2009)

3x3
18.24, 17.32


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jun 11, 2009)

*3x3x3:*

17.78, (15.86), (22.42), 19.06, 21.46 = *19.43* Average

amazing second scramble! Everyone should try this


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 11, 2009)

2x2: 4.79, (5.19), 4.63, 5.16, (2.77) = 4.86
Average. Last one was on OLL skip.

3x3: (11.02), 12.18, (15.17), 12.64, 13.80 = 12.87
Some nice scrambles this week  My cube sucks though 

4x4: (1:09.56), (1:03.16), 1:06.18, 1:05.19, 1:04.48 = 1:05.28
Average. Double parity on the 1:03 =/

5x5: 2:08.14, 2:03.63, (1:53.19), 2:02.03, (2:09.26) = 2:04.60
Must. Improve. On a lighter note, nice single 

234: 1:27.77
Splits of 5-16-1:06. Had to use a bad 3x3 cube 

Sq-1: 20.30, 24.86, 21.03, (26.16), (17.11) = 22.06
Kinda got lucky on the last one, as I had a one in two chance of getting the EP in the right direction  (Opp-O perm)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2009)

2x2 - 5.22
5.66, 4.96, 5.05, (4.34)	, (6.03) - I'm gonna start practicing 2x2 again	

3x3 - 16.42
16.28, 16.08, (15.28), 16.90, (17.03) - bleh

4x4 - 1:15.85
(1:27.68), 1:15.61, 1:14.68, 1:17.27, (1:06.77) - my 4x4 times haven't been so good lately.

5x5 - 2:34.58
2:53.52, 2:39.25, (DNF), (2:05.27), 2:10.98 - so inconsistent.

master magic- 4.11
4.11, 4.20, 4.03, (4.63), (3.97) - I'm not sure how to react to these times, I was sub-4

magic - .93
(0.89), 0.92, (1.04), 0.98, 0.90 - I just dug in my box and found my old magic  so I used that instead...I broke 3 strings in this avg 

pyraminx - 17.02
(22.36), (9.69), 19.78, 14.15, 17,13 - um another inconsistent avg.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 11, 2009)

3x3: (13.71), 15.39, 16.78, (20.34), 17.03 = 16.40 Got bad at the end.
OH: 37.71, 40.95, (31.64), (46.81), 38.06 = 38.91 Out of practice. 
5x5: (2:42.72), (3:10.38), 3:02.73, 2:57.33, 3:07.41 = 3:02.73 xD I was averaging 3:30 yesterday.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 11, 2009)

*2x2: 6.72*
7.78, (13.17), 6.58, (5.18), 5.81

*3x3: 15.94* 
(14.07), 15.19, 14.82, 17.80, (18.54)

*4x4: 1:33.05*
(1:26.97 P), 1:29.83 P, 1:37.23 OP, 1:32.08 O, (1:39.50 O) 

*5x5: 3:20.08*
(3:29.91), 3:13.18, 3:17.43, (3:06.27), 3:29.62

*2-4 relay: 2:03.94*

*Pyraminx: 12.56*  ... 
11.53, (9.83), 13.80, 12.34, (DNF)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 11, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 19.13, (35.08), (16.07), 18.24, 29.63 =*22.33*
(Last week was 22.07!)
*3x3x3:* 40.79, (36.01), 40.86, 44.06, (53.29) = *41.90*
(Whooooo! Best weekly comp I've ever done!)
*4x4x4:* 3:48.13, (4:11.87), (3:28.18), 3:54.62, 3:32.60 = *3:45.12*
*5x5x5:* 7:02.65, 6:23.56, (5:41.98), 6:44.23, (7:19.83) = *6:43.48*
(30 sec slower than last week! Some failed PLLs here - must play safer!)
*6x6x6:* (13:46.48) (OP), 12:12.00, (10:35.43) (O), 13:04.16 (O), 10:42.65 = *11:59.60*
(Solves done over a period of days)
*7x7x7:* 16:24.93, 14:30.85, 14:44.70, (16:39.99), (14:24.84) = *15:13.49*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *5:17.69*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *12:38.10*
*Megaminx:* 6:02.96, 6:18.29, (5:47.82), 6:31.92, (6:53.23) = *6:17.72*
(Hmmm, last week was 6:05.43)
*Pyraminx:* (30.19), 27.78, 23.52, (20.56), 28.67 = *26.66*
(With cheap DX - should do this puzzle more)
*3x3x3 OH:* (2:50.77), 2:15.34, 2:00.51, (2:00.12), 2:07.45 = *2:07.77*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* (4:55.64), 4:40.91, (3:50.77), 4:05.50+, 4:14.32 = *4:20.24*
(sober when I started - drunk when I finished!)


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

3x3 
(10.66), (13.86), 13.81, 12.54, 12.89 = 13.08
hmm, first solve could've been sub 10, mistake on cross and in f2l...

2x2
(4.65), (3.14), 3.82, 4.30, 3.98 = 4.03
I have a horrible feeling that I'm going to get into comp and forget everything that isn't ortega. We'll see.

I was gonna try 4x4, but my clefferts is still bad and I'm horrible inconsistent


----------



## Jai (Jun 11, 2009)

2x2: 5.24, (5.81), 4.85, (3.97), 4.91 = 5.00

3x3: 13.11, 11.57, (11.14), (15.17), 12.13 = 12.27

3x3OH: 22.01, (23.04), 21.12, 21.75, (17.61) = 21.62

Pyraminx: 8.01, (7.15), (10.35), 9.68, 7.41 = 8.36


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 11, 2009)

2x2: 4.82, 7.02, 5.71, 7.78, 8.72= *6.84*
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
2x2x2: D B2 D' L B' F' U L2
2x2x3: B2 L B' L'
3x cross: R' D B2 D' R' B D' R D
4th pair: B R' B' R B R' B' R
OLL: D' B' D B' D' B R' B R D B

Comment: Lucky PLL skip to the rescue. (I found this with about 10 minutes left.) This scramble was very hard for me. I was working on the following when time ran out, but I didn't have time to look for insertions. With insertions it should have been a little better than the one above, but still pretty bad (27 moves with 5 corners left to go):
2x2x2: D B2 D' L B' F' U L2
2x2x3: B' L B2 L'
3x cross: D' R' D2 R B2 R' D'
solve edges, leaving 5 corners: B' R' B R B' R2 B R2


----------



## elimescube (Jun 12, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.65, (7.36), 5.58, 7.08, (4.40) = *6.10*
*3x3x3:* (19.02), (15.78), 18.19, 16.68, 17.47 = *17.45*
*4x4x4:* 1:22.65, (1:25.59), 1:21.28, (1:10.68), 1:20.38 = *1:21.44*
Massive fail.
*5x5x5:* (1:52.72), (1:41.38), 1:50.59, 1:47.65, 1:49.46 = *1:49.23*
*6x6x6:* (4:31.59), (3:40.56), 3:54.41, 3:51.53, 4:27.93 = *4:04.62*
The largely sup-4 times are pretty disappointing, but what can you do? Practice maybe?
*7x7x7:* 6:12.90, 6:07.44, (6:21.30), (5:58.33), 6:06.88 = *6:09.07*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:17.34, DNF, 3:58.55 = *3:58.55*
Sub-4 is a nice achievement for me . Normal memorization but easy and fluid execution.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD: 4/4 (36:33.38)* (approx. 26 minute memorization)
Sub-10 per cube again! So satisfying to see all the cubes solved! 
*3x3x3 OH:* 28.81, (25.91), (30.41), 29.38, 27.19 = *28.46*
*3x3x3 FM:* B U B' U' F' R' F' D F2 L U2 F L F' D F D' F' L F' L' U' F2 U R' F' R F' R' F R F R U' R' U L' F' L D2 B R' F R F' R B' D2 L (*49*)
A decent 2x2x3 block (11) to begin, but the rest was very poor  Fewest moves seems to give me rather large headaches D:
*2345 Relay: 3:26.97*
PB!
*Megaminx:* (2:24.33), 2:19.90, 2:16.93, 2:11.06, (2:05.81) = *2:15.96*
Great average, and in decreasing order . I am yet to sub-2.
*Square-1:* 34.19, (23.13), (39.55), 35.06, 27.83 = *32.61*
I must admit; the lime time was an EP skip, although I did have to fix the equator.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 12, 2009)

2x2: (5.19), 5.65, 5.40, 5.22, (5.71) = 5.42
Nice scrambles. Should have been better though.

3x3: DNF
Bah. I had CCT running behind firefox, when I was done I found out the cord had come out of my stackmat just enough for it not to register.

Pyraminx later.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 12, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (14.56) 16.21 16.51 17.04 (17.95) = *16.59*
3x3x3_bld: DNF, *1:54.50*, DNF
4x4x4_bld: *5:27.57*, 6:53.61, 5:51.17
5x5x5_bld: 14:26.03, DNF, *12:47.71*


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 14.92, 14.11, (16.39), 15.26, (13.53) => Avg: 14.76
Could have been better.

*4x4:* (1:12.27), 1:06.70, (1:00.75), 1:11.39, 1:01.70 => Avg: 1:06.60
Bad.

*5x5:* 1:59.50, 2:11.84, (2:18.95), (1:56.28), 2:05.78 => Avg: 2:05.71
Bad.

*3x3 OH:* 29.59, 34.19, (28.78), 32.94, (34.55) => Avg: 32.24
Nothing like 3 E-perms.

*Square-1:* (1:19.08), (38.26), 57.39, 54.31, 44.02 => Avg: 51.91

*Clock:* (29.30), (19.31), 25.25, 27.58, 28.17 => Avg: 27.00


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 12, 2009)

Ved T.

2x2:
7.67, 7.67, 8.68, (9.00), (6.73) = 8.01 
(A really good avg for me!)

3x3:
25.25, (24.76), 28.09, 32.02, (32.26) = 28.54 
(A pretty good average with some good times and some bad times  )


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 12, 2009)

Pyra: 7.80 (9.58) 7.46 (6.50) 7.69

7.65


----------



## Faz (Jun 12, 2009)

*2x2:* (6.00), 4.30, 4.09, 3.97, (2.14) = *4.12*
Good.
*3x3:* 12.41, (10.55), 11.86, 11.41, (13.42) = *11.89*
Good.
*4x4:* (43.21), (1:01.08), 55.23, 58.13, 56.94 = *56.77*
Nice single. Using white mefferts.
*5x5:* 1:38.18, (1:31.75), 1:44.15, (1:51.90), 1:40.53 = *1:40.95*
meh.
*7x7:* 7:50.71, 8:29.08, 9:03.40, (9:13.69), (7:39.22) = *8:27.73*
Borrowing matt's 7x7 for the weekend.
*OH:* (32.22), 30.18, (25.46), 29.61, 26.16 = *28.65*
meh.
*234: 1:09.59*
Good.
*2345: 3:03.63*
meh.
*Minx:* 1:28.21, 1:30.12, DNF, 1:18.47, 1:40.92 = *1:33.08*
Good
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 9.43, 8.41 = *8.41*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 3x3x3: (14.56) 16.21 16.51 17.04 (17.95) = *16.59*
> 3x3x3_bld: DNF, *1:54.50*, DNF
> ...



Wow, Chris - nice big cube BLD results this week!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Chris - nice big cube BLD results this week!



Thanks Mike! I'm just trying to keep up with you people who are getting really fast!

(and make an attempt to even half way begin to start catching up to Ville)

;-)

Chris


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 12, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 26.07,(24.76),(35.07),29.63,26.87 =28.48
Messed up F2L in the third solve
*3x3x3 BLD* 3:26.87, DNF,DNF =*3:26.87*
Bad accuracy, bad memo.(Bad execution).First one should have been sub 3.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 12, 2009)

*FMC:* L F2 L U2 B' D F D L' U2 L' D' U R' U' R B2 R' U2 R B' F2 D F' U F D' F' U2 R' U R B U F' (*35*)

F2L: L F2 L U2 B' D F D L' U2 L' D' U R' U' R B2 R' U2 R (20)
Leave 3 corners: F B' * U' R' U R B U F' (29)
Insert at *: F D F' U F D' F U' (37)

F B' F at beginning of the insertion cancels to B' F2; U' U' at the end of the insertion cancels to U2.

*2x2x2:* 5.62, (7.20), 5.26, 5.52, (4.42) = 5.47


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2009)

FMC:

UR'D'L'RF'RFRUF'U'B2DR2DR2DRF'R'FR
U2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 B
F'R'FR

OLL skip, inserted edge cycle. No cancellation. 35 moves. Tough scramble.

I also found something 22 moves that left 5 corners, but I decided that would not be better.

Megaminx:
Average: 5:09.44
Individual Times:
(5:42.45), 5:22.23, 5:21.41, (4:41.76), 4:44.67

I don't usually do Megaminx. It took a long time. I'm getting better. 

Square-1:
Average: 1:51.03
Individual Times:
(2:34.12), 1:46.33, 1:45.11, (1:37.11), 2:01.64

I almost never solve this puzzle.

4x4:
Average: 1:39.78
Individual Times:
1:52.50, (2:18.83), (1:28.38), 1:36.61, 1:30.22
Major screw up on the 2nd one. The last one was very fast, my fastest with Double parity.

234 Relay: 
2:22.83

Pyraminx:


Average: 8.33
Individual Times:
7.25, 9.59, (11.02), 8.14, (6.31)
Good, but I want to average sub-6.

Rubik's Magic:

1.34, 1.19, 1.30, 1.42, 1.24
Average: 1.29

3x3x3 Speed:
Individual Times: (16.47), 17.75, (20.75), 16.50, 18.98
Average: 17.74

3x3x3 OH:
Individual Times: 33.05, (35.09), (25.48), 32.83, 29.88
Average: 31.92. 3 bad singles. 

2x2x2 BLD: 
All classic Pochmann
Individual Times: 55.69, 25.67, DNF
Result: 25.67 
3 solved corners!

3x3x3 BLD:
3:07.51, DNF, 3:10.95
Result: 3:07.59
Not as good as I was before, but I'm making a comeback!

Multi BLD:
1/2
13:34.44
First cube was off by 2 corner orientations (bad memo) and edge 3-cycle (bad execution).
I think this is actually a PB.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 13, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.49*
(14.98), 13.60, 13.77, (11.39), 13.11

*3x3x3OH: 33.03*
(34.58), (30.72), 34.13, 31.74, 33.21
_comment: tres bad _

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF *
DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:09.99*
1:13.28, (1:15.06), 1:06.62, 1:07.77, 1:08.92 

*5x5x5: 2:04.15*
(1:58.14), 2:07.66, 2:06.50, 1:58.29, (2:07.97)

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:29.86*
2x2x2: 6.xx
3x3x3: 15.xx
4x4x4: 1:06.xx

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:35.22*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 14.xx
4x4x4: 1:07.xx
5x5x5: 2:08.xx

*megaminx: 2:21.52*
2:23.02, 2:23.21, (2:11.23), (2:27.62), 2:18.33 

*square-1: 46.25*
(42.54), 45.15, 46.54, (47.87), 47.07


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> FMC:
> 
> UR'D'L'RF'RFRUF'U'B2DR2DR2DRF'R'FR
> U2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 B
> ...



Funny - you're consistently 5 moves better than me. You had an OLL skip and 35 moves; I had a PLL skip and 40 moves. Your other solve was 22 moves that left 5 corners; my other solve was 27 moves that left 5 corners.


----------



## Edam (Jun 13, 2009)

2x2 - 15.43, (8.63), 13.65, (15.91), 14.68 = 14.59
3x3 - (25.22), 21.72, (20.25), 21.97, 23.83 = 22.51
4x4 - 2:26.18, 2:36.53, 2:08.5, (2:45.65), (1:58.96) = 2:23.74
5x5 - 3:18.69, (2:48.86), (3:27.81), 3:21.78, 3:25.97 = 3:22.15

magic - 1.38, 1.31, (1.41), (1.16), 1.25 = 1.31


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 13, 2009)

*2x2x2 *: *9.52*, 7.45, 7.58, 7.19, *5.42* = *7.41*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 1:02.45, *54.67*, 58.79. *Best Time = **54.67*
*3x3x3* : 23.41, *27.48*, 23.69, 25.70,* 22.98* = *24.27*
*3x3x3 OH* : 59.22, *1:00.86*, 48.16, 47.26, *36.70* = *51.55*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded *: DNF, DNF, DNF.* Best Time = **DNF*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* = *1/3. Total Time = 25:78*
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble* : 2:05.67, *1:57.32*, *2:15.89*, 2:12.09, 1:59.24 = *2:05.67*
*4x4x4* : *2:03.39*, 2:24.50, 2:10.08, *2:41.92*, 2:07.92 = *2:14.17*
*234 Relay* = *3:14.25*


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 13, 2009)

Marine Asalia
*3x3:* (17.41), 18.26, (23.16), 19.61, 20.89 = *avg 19.59 secs*


----------



## stray (Jun 13, 2009)

FMC 3x3 L2 U L' R2 D' U B2 R F' U2 B2 U B2 L' U' L2 U2 B U' B L' B2 L B2 L' B2 L D B' U' B D' B' U L' (35)

L2 U L' R2 D' U B2 R F' U2 B2 U block 2X3 (12)
B2 L' U' L2 U2 B U' B L' F2L leave one slot (21)
B2 L B2 L' B2 L B' * L' all but 3 corner (29)
* insert corner 3-cycle : [B D B', U'] B' B cancel (35)

Lucky simple ending, but I can't find a good start block building.


----------



## Mossar (Jun 13, 2009)

I know it could be funny and shocking, but i I have done 2x2 blindfolded (third solve) in 14.56(+2). It was lucky, because I noticed that it is possible to do it with ortega method and I decided to risk. I've known what will be after FL and after OLL I had big problem. I had to decide, which algorithm from ortega. I 've chosen the easiest one for me and it was this 

2x2 BLD: DNF DNF 14.56 (+2)

My PB (except this solve) in 2x2 BLD is something like 1:36.xx 

But dont worry, it was only for fun, so it can be besides competition.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 13, 2009)

Mossar said:


> I know it could be funny and shocking, but i I have done 2x2 blindfolded (third solve) in 14.56(+2). It was lucky, because I noticed that it is possible to do it with ortega method and I decided to risk. I've known what will be after FL and after OLL I had big problem. I had to decide, which algorithm from ortega. I 've chosen the easiest one for me and it was this
> 
> 2x2 BLD: DNF DNF 14.56 (+2)
> 
> ...



Of course you shall join the contest, it was an excellent time (at least I think so)
The more the merrier. 

And then you have 22 other events to choose among too.


----------



## Mossar (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok, I will try at these categories:

2x2x2: 06.25 ; 08.03 ; 05.45 ; 05.75 ; 05.28 = *5.82* medium
3x3x3: 17.54 ; 20.29 ; 17.70 ; 21.25 ; 25.07 = *19.75* quite nice
4x4x4: 2:01.75 ; 1:54.32 ; 1:38.17 ; 1:43.53 ; 1:36.98 = *1:45.34* without warm-up , bad times at the beginning
3x3x3 OH: 26.93 ; 27.56 ; 31.71 ; 30.57 ; 31.81 = *29.95* I passed sub30 avg12 3 days ago so it's nice time
2x2x2 BLD: DNF DNF *14.56(+2)* (but don't count me at this event, it was too lucky , I looked at the cube for a while before starting a timer, so it should be 2/3 seconds more)
234 relay: *2:20.18* I'm bad in 4x4 :/


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2009)

2x2: (12.19), 6.53, (5.75), 6.42, 7.42 = 6.79 Not bad

3x3: 15.78, (14.80), (18.09), 17.77, 15.15 = 16.23 Not bad either

4x4: 1:17.65, 1:12.55, 1:13.38, (1:04.11), (1:34.90) = 1:14.53 = Personal best average and single!

234 Relay = 1:33.21 Great, 2x2 and 3x3 were finished at 19 seconds!

2x2 Blindfolded: 2:49.05, DNf, 2:26.46 = 2:26.46 Best solve

I'll probably be entering more events.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 14, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 13.88 17.30 47.78 19.52 14.17 = *17.00* PB 
*3x3:* 45.46 76.38 52.49 60.66 50.05 = *54.40* 
*4x4*: 3:14.14 3:34.49 3:51.94 3:31.82 3:44.51 = *3:36.94* O,OP,-,-,OP 
*5x5:* 7:43.48 8:54.74 9:20.20 10:51.38 10:35.52 = *9:36.82*
*2x2BLD:* 62.66 62.23 56.19 = *56.19*
BH all the way, it still takes time
*3x3BLD: * DNF DNF 2:45.60 = *2:45.60*
I've had 2:45 2:47 2:38 2:45 2:45 2:35 the last six weeks
*4x4BLD:* DNF DNF DNF (13:41) *= DNF*
The last was near, forgot to undo a setup slice move. But DNF.
*5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF (30:03) *= DNF*
Also here the third was best, but both a couple of edges and a 3-cycle-corner.
*Multi:4/5* 34:00 = 3	
ok, the third cube rather messed up. Time is getting better.
*2-4Rel:	6:26* 
*2-5Rel: 14:17.81* 
*MTS* 3:35.68 5:04.36 10:11.20 DNF DNF = *DNF*
Thought I would get my first average on MTS, but no 

Not much to brag about.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.61, 11.16, 8.97, 7.52, 7.40 = *8.70*
*3x3x3:* 28.34, 24.02, 29.69, 25.06, 26.59 = *26.66*
*4x4x4:* 1:50.68 (O), 1:33.25 (OP), 1:33.27, 1:56.16 (O), 1:29.77 = *1:39.07*
*5x5x5:* 2:30.22, 2:36.50, 2:38.03, 2:26.44, 2:25.44 = *2:31.05*
*6x6x6:* 5:30.96 (P), 5:31.92 (P), 5:05.31, 5:32.75, DNF (34:01.70, 16:16) = *5:31.88*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 inner X centers. A nice time; it was sad that I didn't make it!
*7x7x7:* 8:10.78, 8:11.64, 7:45.54, 8:08.37, 1:02:25.90 (30:16) = *8:10.26*
Comment: It's funny how a successful 7x7x7 BLD is almost always a thrilling thing, even if it goes horribly badly, like this one! I made a couple of mistakes while memorizing, one of which I only caught while reviewing my memory - it was lucky I caught it at all. And then during the solve I second-guessed myself what seemed like ten times or more. I backed up a couple of times when I realized I had recalled the wrong image. And I debated a couple of times on the centrals at the end whether or not to use BH edge algorithms, and eventually decided to use them on all the ones I knew. And then I got confused setting up the centrals for parity, and again I got confused as to which way to do the last turn on the T perm. And yet, miraculously, after all that, when I was done, it was solved! What a rush!   
*2x2x2 BLD:* 45.11, DNF, 29.71 = *29.71*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:26.68, 3:36.36, DNF (2:00.30) = *2:26.68*
Comment: Bad.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:13.50 (4:22), DNF (9:06.05, 4:17), DNF (9:56.16, 5:06) = *9:13.50*
Comment: I forgot to do a whole location on the second one – it was off by 7 edges. The third one was off by 3 corners; I mismemorized them.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (20:27.10, 11:14), DNF (17:45.66, 8:57), 15:59.23 (8:20) = *15:59.23*
Comment: The first one had 3 X centers wrong; I mismemorized them and then messed up execution too, so it was really bad. The second one had 3 X centers wrong and 3 central edges wrong. Hooray for the third one! It should make it tough for Mats to beat me this week in our handicap race. Still a long way from Chris, though.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/6 = 2 points, 39:48.99* (24:16 memorization)
Comment: Horrible again. The second cube was off by 3 corners; I cycled the wrong direction. The fifth cube was scrambled; I messed up an A perm (the problem with learning to do A perms from all angles is your fingertricks sometimes get confused) and tried to fix it, and it was obviously a disaster. I think I simply must learn the rest of BH edges; I keep trying to think too much while solving and it slows me down. I keep hoping my memorization speed will improve, but it's just not happening. Very disappointing week for multi.
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.28, 1:01.18, 54.68, 48.34, 59.55 = *55.50*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:10.97, 1:59.40, 2:12.03, 1:57.03, 2:21.19 = *2:07.47*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:34.06, 1:52.28, 2:04.31, 1:32.84, 1:36.38 = *1:40.91*
*2-4 relay:* *2:36.34* (P)
*2-5 relay:* *5:25.53* (P)
*Magic:* 1.66, 1.66, 2.69, 3.86, 1.91 = *2.09*
*Master Magic:* 5.19, 4.59, 5.08, 4.27, 3.96 = *4.65*
*Clock:* 20.75, 18.34, 26.30, 21.40, 23.88 = *22.01*
*MegaMinx:* 3:34.46, 3:21.72, 3:48.97, 2:46.29, 2:54.12 = *3:16.77*
*Pyraminx:* 19.86, 23.11, 16.81, 20.22, 21.86 = *20.65*
*Square-1:* 1:17.97 (P), 1:29.93 (P), 44.56, 51.53, 32.77 = *58.02*
Comment: Wow, that was all over the place.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jun 14, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 46 moves*
Solution: U L' R2 F' D2 F B2 D' B D R2 B D B2 L' D2 L D' R' B' R2 D' R' D L' D' B' D B L2 B L' B L B2 L' D2 B R L' D2 L R' B D2 B
Comment: Straightforward solve with nice 3-look LL cases. Not very great.
Explanation:
2x2x2: U L' R2 F' D2 F
2x2x3: B2 D' B D R2
F2L minus 1 slot: B D B2 L' D2 L D'
F2L: R' B' R2 D' R' D
Orient LL edges: L' D' B' D B L
Orient LL corners: L B L' B L B2 L'
PLL (U-Perm): D2 B R L' D2 L R' B D2 B


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 14, 2009)

Very good week for me!

*2x2*: 16.72; 18.57; 7.78; 12.69; 12.88 ==> *14.10* Yeah, good best time (for me), PLL skip  I love my new 2x2 

*3x3*: 34.19; 49.74; 39.05; 39.26; 43.33 ==> *40.55* 2 PBs 

*4x4*: 3.06.82; 3.27.89; 3.15.16; 3.24.28; 3.10.95 ==> *3.16.80* New PB 

*2-4 relay*: *4.19.31* I wanted sub-5, I got it!


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2009)

3x3
25.77, 23.77, 25.81, 24.48, 24.58
3x3 OH
58.98, 48.19, 57.33, 1:01.74, 1:03.85


----------



## imaghost (Jun 14, 2009)

2x2: 12.16
(8.96), 10.82, (13.70), 13.67, 11.99

3x3: 36.93 this one sucked...
(41.48), (33.20), 34.16, 38.69, 37.95

4x4, 5x5 might do later... and maybe relays...


----------



## Edmund (Jun 15, 2009)

3x3
17.89
Solves- (dnf), 17.43,18.86,(16.91),17.38
Comment-better than last week. Good 4 no warmup

2x2
4.19
Solves-(7.21), 4.11, 4.40, (3.99), 4.08
Comment- good. Mostly ortega actually.

2x2 blind
29.91
Solves- 29.91, DNF, DNF
Comment- I don't think the 3rd was a DNF but i lost my results except for the 1st one. I wrote them down because I did them at a friends. I haven't done this event in a long time and knowing a good number of CLLs really helps considering i dont even use a real blind method for this.

3x3 oh
35.40
Solves- 36.15, (40.98), 35.59, (31.51), 32.76
Comment- I can't remember the last time I did OH and it's like my favorite event (other than 2x2).


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 15, 2009)

3x3FMC

Scramble: D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F R F' R B R' D' B2 L D F' U2

Solution: U2 F' D2 R' U F' L F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R U R' D2 U2 F' U' F U B' U2 B U B' R U R' B U R U2 R' (34h)

Explanation:

2x2x2 block: U2 F' D2 R' U F' L F2
Expand to double x-cross: R2 U' B2
3rd slot: D2 R U R' D2
ZBF2L: U F' U' F
ZBLL: U B' U2 B U B' R U R' B U R U2 R'

Wow. This is a PB by 4 moves... 20 move F2L


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 15, 2009)

3x3x3:

20.48, 16.43, 19.62, (15.07), (20.85) = 18.49 avg.

Very Good for me


----------



## Kian (Jun 16, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* 6.56, (8.41), 7.59, 7.76, (5.41) *Average-7.30*
*3x3x3-* 18.37, 18.87, (19.68), 17.14, (16.31) *Average-18.13*
*4x4x4-* 1:11.23, 1:11.83, (1:06.61), (1:20.44), 1:15.48 *Average-1:12.85*
*5x5x5-* 2:10.93, (2:00.56), (2:21.10), 2:01.44, 2:06.30* Average-2:06.22*
*6x6x6-* 8:45.39, (9:35.10), 9:02.32, 7:32.33, 7:04.87 *Average- 8:26.68* 
*7x7x7-* (16:41.08), 16:24.30, (13:11.26), 14:00.97, 13:50.54 *Average- 14:45.27*
*3x3x3 OH-* (58.39), (38.19), 54.76, 46.82, 57.92 *Average-53.17* 
*2x2x2 BLD-* 1:21.38, 48.20, DNF Best- *48.20*
*3x3x3 BLD-* DNF, DNF, 4:44.66 *Best- 4:44.66*
*Multi-BLD- 2/2 14:43.38*
*2-4 Relay: 1:53.89 (OP)*
*2-5 Relay- 4:15.45*
*Square-1- *(1:15.35), 1:11.35, 1:09.16, 1:10.51, (1:07.53) *Average-1:10.34	*
*Magic-* 3.10, (3.03), 4.15, 3.12, 4.53 *Average- 3.46	*
*MTS-* 1:56.77, 1:45.39, (1:32.23), (2:01.23), 1:48.31 *Average-1:50.16*
*Feet-* 4:34.19, (5:52.26), 5:15.28, 3:57.90, (3:55.18) *Average-4:35.79*


----------



## PeterV (Jun 16, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (13.90), (9.03), 9.82, 11.37, 9.27 = *10.15 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3: 34.14, (34.30), (30.62), 33.20, 34.00 = *33.78 avg.*
Comment: Wasn't bad enough I was stuck a 30 sec. average for several months, now I'm actually getting worse 

Magic: 1.36, (1.33), 1.35, (1.63), 1.38 = *1.36 avg.*
Comment: Great! Might even be a PB average.


----------



## rwcinoto (Jun 16, 2009)

*Rafael Cinoto*
*2x2*: (8.97), 7.39, 7.02, 6.62, (5.73) = *7.01*
*3x3*: 22.46, 20.74, (19.55), 19.92, (30.55) = *21.04*
*4x4*: 2:25.59, 1:49.13, (1:48.30), (3:59.80), 1:52.99 = *2:02.57*
*3x3 WF*: 50.45, (1:10.96), (45.68), 51.01, 1:05.52 = *55.66*
*Square-1*: 48.62, 1:04.24, (1:04.39), 51.36, (30.83) = *54.74*
*Clock*: 27.17, 27.85, 28.50, (26.86), (30.75) = *27.84*


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 17, 2009)

3x3x3
19.03, (22.59), (18.52), 20.16, 22.29
Average: 20.49

3x3x3 OH
30.76, 39.06, (41.58), 38.45, (26.97)
Average: 36.09

3x3x3 Match the Scramble
1:37.83, 1:38.05, (DNF), (1:24.51), 1:26.47
Average: 1:34.12


----------



## Carrot (Jun 17, 2009)

Results for Oscar Roth Andersen:

*2x2x2:* 6.75, 6.15, 8.16, 5.94, 4.93 => *6.28* okay..

*2x2x2 BLD:* x, x, 22.52 => *22.52* =)

*3x3x3:* 20.33, 21.41, 21.96, 14.83, 21.22 => *20,98* I'm not training this..

*Pyraminx: * 7.75, DNF, 6.38, 5.84, 5.09 =>* 6.65* too slow... Did this after an average of 100 (average: 5.55, wherein RA 10(12): 4,14)...

*2-4 relay: * *2:29.19*


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 17, 2009)

For the FMC, are middle slice turns allowed?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> For the FMC, are middle slice turns allowed?


Middle slice turns count as two moves, but of course they're allowed. It's probably better to express them as ordinary outer turns, though, for ease of recognizing cancellations.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 17, 2009)

### FMC ###

SCRAMBLE:
D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F R F' R B R' D' B2 L D F' U2

SOLUTION:
B' L U2 R' D B' U2 F2 R' U2 R' L' D B D' B L R' L F' U2 R L' B2 L U2 L B2 R2 D' L D' L' U F2 R2 B2 D
(38 moves)

EXPLANATION:

started with intuitive block building (petrus method), then detected the easy bottom-edge swap (thats why i asked whether slice turns are allowed) and started over, building the blocks adjacent to the matching center pieces. took about 15 minutes, the left time was used comining oll and pll. the idea was to do as many useful double turns as possible (see the algs below)

2x3 blocks
B' L U2 R' D B' U2 F2 (8)
R' U2 R' L' D B D' B L (9)
bottom edge solve
R' L F' U2 R L' B2 (7)
oll + pll
L U2 L B2 R2 D' L D' L' U F2 R2 B2 D (14)


----------



## Lumej (Jun 17, 2009)

Lumej

2x2: (13.97), 16.96, 14.32, 18.26, (DNF) = 16.51
Lol, the first 2x2 average I’m taking ever =) using LBL and T- and Y-Perm.

3x3: 35.36, (28.34), 34.40, (40.55), 32.55 = 34.10
Okay, except for the 40…

4x4: (2:26.69), 2:34.29, 2:26.89, 2:34.65, (3:04.94) = 2:31.94
I need to practise that more… the last one had double parity and a PLL I didn’t know =(

5x5: (4:01.26), 4:24.13, 4:57.95, 4:26.41, (5:54.83) = 4:36.17

7x7: 26:35.36
I’m not going to do the other 4 solves 

2-3-4: 5:06.19
I messed up the 4x4 Parity Alg… ahhh… but okay

2-3-4-5: 8:52.88

Clock: (50.82), 38.65, 35.14, (30.82), 46.23


----------



## guusrs (Jun 17, 2009)

FMC: R L' F R' L D2R L' F D2 L' B2 U' B L' F' R2 B R' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U2 R L (*29*)
explanation:
Pseudo F2L minus pair: R L'.D2 L' B2 U' B L' F' R2 B R' (12)
all but 3 edges: U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U2 R L (22)
at dot insert F R' L D2 R L' F (29)

30 minutes spent but no better solution found in the next 30 minutes.

Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2009)

Guus,
I was waiting for your solve! I knew you can always pull off a sub-30 solve somehow. I still need to learn a lot from the master.  Nice pseudo- F2L minus pair!

Mike,
Really awesome 7x7x7 BLD! It was an entertaining story.

Odder,
Impressive pyraminx solves! What method?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. I'm getting closer to Guus. *Gets algorithm list and starts learning more ZB* How many CLS cases are there? Is that 5!*3^5/3=120*81=9720? That's a bit too much... Has anyone got any tips to algorithms that might be useful for FMC? I have been looking at Heise, but preserving the blocks while building the other ones takes too much moves for me. I normally use Petrus, then expanding to ZB, of which I am learning more cases every day. Are there other nice approaches? Also, are there more reliable approaches to solving last layer minus 3 pieces than really short LL algorithms?



> It's funny how a successful 7x7x7 BLD is almost always a thrilling thing, even if it goes horribly badly, like this one! I made a couple of mistakes while memorizing, one of which I only caught while reviewing my memory - it was lucky I caught it at all. And then during the solve I second-guessed myself what seemed like ten times or more. I backed up a couple of times when I realized I had recalled the wrong image. And I debated a couple of times on the centrals at the end whether or not to use BH edge algorithms, and eventually decided to use them on all the ones I knew. And then I got confused setting up the centrals for parity, and again I got confused as to which way to do the last turn on the T perm. And yet, miraculously, after all that, when I was done, it was solved! What a rush!


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Guus,
> I was waiting for your solve! I knew you can always pull off a sub-30 solve somehow. I still need to learn a lot from the master.  Nice pseudo- F2L minus pair!



Wuqiong,

Thanx for the compliment. But without pressure it's much easier to find good solves! Let's see what I can do at WC2009.
Just enter a lot of FMC (online)comps, it really helps.

Gus


----------



## Carrot (Jun 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Odder,
> Impressive pyraminx solves! What method?



Thanks ^^

well... first step is just to find the best method (WO/OKA/JohanHolmedahl/LBL/FM) to make the top(I don't fix the tip, just the middle layer ^^), most of the times WO(my own method ^^)+OKA is the best combi, sometimes I find FM(Fewest Move(method)) good to provoke LL skip or 4 move last layer ... so... when done I use my WO alg set to fix the rest in less than a second ^^

so... it's a 2-step method xD but the first step is a combination of smaller steps...


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 18, 2009)

What is WO? And what are these algs that you can do in less than 1 second?
What is your last layer? Is it the wide end or the narrow end? I do the narrow end as my LL.
I do
1. solve corner-edge-corner.
2. solve another corner and insert its 2 edges to make a layer.
3. finish LL with 1 alg.
I'm thinking about expanding step 2. One way is to insert the edges wrong and generate the algs that fixes the 2 edges and LL. The other is to solve LL while inserting last edge. I don't know which has shorter algs or better recognition or if it's even worth doing something so complicated. Right now I can average around 9 seconds with best average at 7.5 using my basic method.


----------



## John Lee (Jun 18, 2009)

2x2x2 (14.84) 12.88 (10.06) 13.31 10.36 = 12.18
3x3x3 (26.13) 23.91 20.94 24.08 (20.33) = 22.98
4x4x4 1:37.22 1:34.09 (1:23.43) 1:27.96 (1:46.50) = 1:33.09
7x7x7 7:01.27 (7:40.75) 7:04.94 7:14.25 (6:34.40) = 7:06.82 2 or more pops per solve...

will get to the other cubes later if i have time


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2009)

Notice that all of these are in the order the scrambles are given 

*2x2:* 4.43, 3.97, 3.30, 3.02, 3.68 = *3.65*
uhh 3 forced OLL skips I think. Pretty easy solves.
*3x3:* 9.88, 11.97, 13.21, 12.83, 12.90 = *12.57*
9.88 was PLL skip. These were just fantastic solves.
*4x4:* 59.41 OP, 59.75 P, 56.40 P, 1:02.08, 57.63 = *58.93*
Pretty good.
*5x5:* 1:54.02, 1:59.22, 1:57.81, 2:04.34, 2:01.44 = *1:59.49*
Practiced a bit.
*6x6:* 4:31.03, 4:31.66, 4:49.93, 4:27.00, 4:34.41 = *4:32.37*
It's nice having a 6x6 again.
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 21.81, 30.52+ = *21.81*
Still SpeedBLDing..
*3x3BLD:* DNF (3:10.75), 3:33.09, 2:43.08 = *2:43.08*
I was surprised by this, given how little I have practiced lately.
*4x4BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Let's just say, it was not worth it to count the number of pieces I had solved at the end.
*3x3MBF:* 2/2 (17:43.39) = *2 points*
FINALLY 
*3x3OH:* 29.86, 27.78, 32.38, 28.68, 40.84 = *30.31*
MiniDS ftw.
*3x3WF:* 2:10.55, 2:02.40, 1:50.47, 2:00.43, 1:44.22 = *1:57.77*
Sub-2 
*3x3MTS:* 1:16.03, 1:22.96, 1:19.38, 1:17.38, 1:04.09 = *1:17.60*
Not bad.
*3x3FMC:* *DNF*
After about 45 minutes of searching and no good starts, I just gave up.
*2-4:* *1:24.88* OP
Darn OP.
*2-5:* *3:26.88*
Good.
*Magic:* 1.58 1.52 1.52 1.53 1.46 = *1.52*
I should have waited a few solves to start counting them for the contest, the next three were 1.42, 1.43, 1.40
*MMagic:* 4.00, 4.03, 4.02, 3.93, 3.91 = *3.98*
Really consistent.
*clock:* 8.50, 7.68, 7.93, 7.97, 8.33 = *8.08*
Meh.
*minx:* 2:28.77, 2:22.69, 2:30.44, 2:10.25, 2:16.30 = *2:22.59*
Average.
*pyra:* 10.00, 8.58, 8.94, 13.27, 9.36 = *9.43*
D: at the tips this week. Really threw me.
*sq1:* 19.03, 15.91, 29.35, 21.22, 20.69 = *20.29*
Pretty good, since I think there were 3 parities.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.53 8.30 7.43 9.19 6.91
3x3x3: 44.97 25.40 34.41 31.33 34.90
4x4x4: 1:35.40 1:51.66 1:38.66 1:39.68 1:49.56
5x5x5: 2:18.86 2:28.72 2:15.56 2:35.68 2:46.22
6x6x6: 4:00.83 4:15.61 4:05.38 4:40.28 4:36.61
7x7x7: 6:54.90 7:11.80 7:17.11 7:45.02 7:06.13
222bf: DNF 1:09.68 DNF
333bf: DNF 8:46.66 4:31.05
3330h: 40.50 37.27 41.55 1:37.56 DNF
333mts: 57.94 1:04.52 1:05.46 1:08.90 1:02.31
234: 2:13.84
2345: 4:53.78
magic: 1.93 2.50 6.68 DNF 3.58
mmagic: 4.66 5.71 5.77 4.66 4.15
clock: 16.96 13.27 21.78 DNF 14.80
mminx: 3:27.93 3:12.96 3:43.03 2:51.90 3:19.78
pminx: 7.83 15.91 17.63 9.16 11.81
sq1: 1:00.75 1:13.91 1:20.91 59.77 1:02.43

I used regular F2L on all solves and had many G-Perms that I did really slowly or even messed up. G-Perms + Parity on 4x4x4 are horrible


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you also use regular F2L on MTS?

Heh, just noticed that you got sub-minute on the same scramble as mine. I didn't really think it was lucky or easy though.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> What is WO? And what are these algs that you can do in less than 1 second?
> What is your last layer? Is it the wide end or the narrow end? I do the narrow end as my LL.
> I do
> 1. solve corner-edge-corner.
> ...



Well... you can expand to do a V instead of I as first step, then you can choose if you want 2 flip or "sune" as LL-case (sometmes skip ^^) when inserting the last edge, then you don't need to know the "sune"+2flip alg 

Well, WO is just a homemade method where you only think about to make the top... and then do LL with something similiar to OLL and PLL on 3x3x3... (you can't learn CLL ... there are too many ^^) combining this with some other methods, you provoke OELL skips... well the last algs are just 2flip, 3cycle+/- orientation... I start with the narrow end  well, it's hard explain my method as I remember situations and not algs :/


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 18, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 9.81, (10.97), 9.55, 7.34, (5.36) = *8.90*

*3x3x3 :* 30.63, (23.25), 26.25, (33.52), 27.80 = *28.23*

*4x4x4 :* 2:19.52, (2:10.75), 2:11.94, (2:31.05), 2:30.25 = *2:20.57*

*2x2x2 BLD : * DNF, DNF, DNF= *DNF*
went too fast

*3x3x3 BLD : DNF, 4:11.78, DNF * = *4:11.78*


I also did 5x5 and sq-1 but lost the results.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Did you also use regular F2L on MTS?
> 
> Heh, just noticed that you got sub-minute on the same scramble as mine. I didn't really think it was lucky or easy though.


Nope, I use a mixture between beginners F2L and random stuff for the last layer (very much depending on the case I get). There were a couple of easy crosses on these scrambles and I was extra motivated to do well on MTS to compensate for all the bad regular cubes.
On the first cube I found a way to do cross + 2 corners during inspection


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, I just revised my solution, I use LBL for MTS btw. It seems that I accidentally solved 2 edges during corners of last layer. I don't know if I should call that lucky though...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2009)

*Results week 24*

*This week we got an all time high result for the winner!*

Partly David had excellent results, partly this depends on the great number
of participants and that so many people compete in many events.
(The number of total points increase approximately quadratically with the
number of starts in each event).
*2x2x2*(33)

 3.65 Vault312
 4.03 Escher
 4.12 fazrulz
 4.20 Edmund
 4.86 MTGjumper
 5.00 Jai
 5.11 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.16 SimonWestlund
 5.22 waffle = ijm
 5.42 Yalow
 5.47 MistArts
 5.82 Mossar
 6.10 elimescube
  6.28 Odder
 6.72 rickcube
 6.79 Thompson
 6.80 Yes, We Can!
 6.84 Ryanrex116
 7.01 rwcinoto
 7.30 Kian
 7.41 alifiantoadinugroho
 8.01 vvtopkar
 8.09 AvGalen
 8.70 Mike Hughey
 8.90 cookingfat
 10.15 PeterV
 12.16 imaghost
 12.18 John Lee
 14.10 Kev43
 14.59 Edam
 16.51 Lumej
 17.00 MatsBergsten
 22.33 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(42)

 11.89 fazrulz
 12.27 Jai
 12.57 Vault312
 12.87 MTGjumper
 13.08 Escher
 13.49 Sa967St
 14.76 pjk
 15.27 SimonWestlund
 15.94 rickcube
 16.23 Thompson
 16.40 Tortin
 16.42 waffle = ijm
 16.59 cmhardw
 17.45 elimescube
 17.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.74 fanwuq
 17.89 Edmund
 18.13 Kian
 18.84 JoseRubik
 19.43 Max Neitzel
 19.59 marineasalia
 19.75 Mossar
 20.49 gavnasty
 20.99 Odder
 21.04 rwcinoto
 22.51 Edam
 22.98 John Lee
 24.27 alifiantoadinugroho
 24.94 Feanaro
 26.66 Mike Hughey
 27.52 PM 1729
 28.23 cookingfat
 28.45 vvtopkar
 33.55 AvGalen
 33.78 PeterV
 34.10 Lumej
 36.93 imaghost
 40.55 Kev43
 41.90 msemtd
 54.40 MatsBergsten
 DNF Yalow
 DNF byu
*4x4x4*(25)

 56.77 fazrulz
 58.93 Vault312
 1:00.84 SimonWestlund
 1:05.28 MTGjumper
 1:06.60 pjk
 1:09.99 Sa967St
 1:12.85 Kian
 1:14.53 Thompson
 1:15.85 waffle = ijm
 1:19.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:21.44 elimescube
 1:33.05 rickcube
 1:33.09 John Lee
 1:39.07 Mike Hughey
 1:39.78 fanwuq
 1:42.63 AvGalen
 1:45.34 Mossar
 2:02.57 rwcinoto
 2:14.17 alifiantoadinugroho
 2:20.57 cookingfat
 2:23.59 Edam
 2:31.94 Lumej
 3:16.80 Kev43
 3:36.94 MatsBergsten
 3:45.12 msemtd
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:40.95 fazrulz
 1:49.23 elimescube
 1:53.32 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:59.49 Vault312
 2:02.84 SimonWestlund
 2:04.15 Sa967St
 2:04.60 MTGjumper
 2:05.71 pjk
 2:06.22 Kian
 2:27.75 AvGalen
 2:31.05 Mike Hughey
 2:34.58 waffle = ijm
 3:02.49 Tortin
 3:20.08 rickcube
 3:22.15 Edam
 3:35.03 Yes, We Can!
 4:36.16 Lumej
 6:43.48 msemtd
 9:36.82 MatsBergsten
 DNF cookingfat
*6x6x6*(8)

 4:04.62 elimescube
 4:19.20 AvGalen
 4:30.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:32.37 Vault312
 4:40.50 SimonWestlund
 5:31.88 Mike Hughey
 8:26.68 Kian
11:59.60 msemtd
*7x7x7*(10)

 5:59.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:09.07 elimescube
 7:06.82 John Lee
 7:11.68 AvGalen
 8:10.26 Mike Hughey
 8:27.73 fazrulz
 9:07.07 SimonWestlund
14:45.27 Kian
15:13.49 msemtd
 DNF Lumej
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 21.63 Jai
 28.46 elimescube
 28.65 fazrulz
 29.71 trying-to-speedcube...
 29.95 Mossar
 30.31 Vault312
 31.92 fanwuq
 32.24 pjk
 33.03 Sa967St
 34.83 Edmund
 36.09 gavnasty
 38.91 Tortin
 51.55 alifiantoadinugroho
 53.17 Kian
 55.50 Mike Hughey
 59.35 Feanaro
 59.87 AvGalen
 2:07.77 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 55.66 rwcinoto
 1:57.77 Vault312
 2:07.47 Mike Hughey
 4:35.79 Kian
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 8.41 fazrulz
 14.56 Mossar
 21.81 Vault312
 22.52 Odder
 25.67 fanwuq
 27.55 SimonWestlund
 29.71 Mike Hughey
 29.91 Edmund
 33.94 trying-to-speedcube...
 48.20 Kian
 54.67 alifiantoadinugroho
 56.19 MatsBergsten
 1:09.68 AvGalen
 2:26.46 Thompson
 DNF cookingfat
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 1:54.50 cmhardw
 2:26.68 Mike Hughey
 2:36.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:43.08 Vault312
 2:45.60 MatsBergsten
 2:59.25 SimonWestlund
 3:07.51 fanwuq
 3:26.87 PM 1729
 3:58.55 elimescube
 4:11.78 cookingfat
 4:31.05 AvGalen
 4:44.66 Kian
 DNF alifiantoadinugroho
 DNF Sa967St
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:27.57 cmhardw
 9:13.50 Mike Hughey
22:34.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF Vault312
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:47.71 cmhardw
15:59.23 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

4/4 elimescube
4/5 MatsBergsten
2/2 Kian
2/2 Vault312
4/6 Mike Hughey
2/3 trying-to-speedcube...
1/2 fanwuq
1/3 alifiantoadinugroho
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:04.10 AvGalen
 1:04.17 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:17.60 Vault312
 1:34.12 gavnasty
 1:40.91 Mike Hughey
 1:50.16 Kian
 2:05.67 alifiantoadinugroho
 4:20.24 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:09.59 fazrulz
 1:24.88 Vault312
 1:25.97 SimonWestlund
 1:27.77 MTGjumper
 1:29.86 Sa967St
 1:33.21 Thompson
 1:33.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:53.89 Kian
 2:03.94 rickcube
 2:13.84 AvGalen
 2:20.18 Mossar
 2:22.83 fanwuq
 2:29.19 Odder
 2:36.34 Mike Hughey
 3:14.25 alifiantoadinugroho
 4:19.31 Kev43
 5:06.19 Lumej
 5:17.69 msemtd
 6:26.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 3:03.63 fazrulz
 3:26.88 Vault312
 3:26.97 elimescube
 3:35.22 Sa967St
 3:45.96 SimonWestlund
 3:46.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:15.45 Kian
 4:53.78 AvGalen
 5:25.53 Mike Hughey
 8:52.88 Lumej
12:38.10 msemtd
14:17.81 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(9)

 0.93 waffle = ijm
 1.29 fanwuq
 1.31 Edam
 1.36 PeterV
 1.52 Vault312
 1.65 trying-to-speedcube...
 2.09 Mike Hughey
 3.46 Kian
 4.25 AvGalen
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.98 Vault312
 4.11 waffle = ijm
 4.65 Mike Hughey
 5.01 AvGalen
*Clock*(6)

 8.08 Vault312
 17.85 AvGalen
 22.01 Mike Hughey
 27.00 pjk
 27.84 rwcinoto
 40.01 Lumej
*Pyraminx*(13)

 6.66 Odder
 7.05 SimonWestlund
 7.65 ConnorCuber
 8.33 fanwuq
 8.37 Jai
 9.43 Vault312
 10.96 trying-to-speedcube...
 12.29 AvGalen
 12.56 rickcube
 17.02 waffle = ijm
 17.52 Yes, We Can!
 20.65 Mike Hughey
 26.66 msemtd
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:33.08 fazrulz
 1:35.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:15.96 elimescube
 2:21.52 Sa967St
 2:22.59 Vault312
 3:16.77 Mike Hughey
 3:20.22 AvGalen
 5:09.44 fanwuq
 6:17.72 msemtd
*Square-1*(13)

 20.31 Vault312
 22.06 MTGjumper
 32.36 elimescube
 37.25 SimonWestlund
 40.71 trying-to-speedcube...
 46.25 Sa967St
 51.91 pjk
 54.74 rwcinoto
 58.02 Mike Hughey
 1:05.70 AvGalen
 1:10.34 Kian
 1:51.03 fanwuq
 DNF cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

29 guusrs
34 trying-to-speedcube...
35 stray
35 fanwuq
35 MistArts
38 deepSubDiver
40 Mike Hughey
46 cuBerBruce
49 elimescube
DNF  Vault312

*Contest results*

326 Vault312
291 trying-to-speedcube...
231 fazrulz
230 Mike Hughey
230 elimescube
220 SimonWestlund
187 Kian
170 AvGalen
155 Sa967St
154 fanwuq
152 MTGjumper
116 waffle = ijm
113 pjk
108 rickcube
107 Jai
107 Mossar
99 Thompson
91 MatsBergsten
85 Edmund
84 alifiantoadinugroho
83 Odder
76 cmhardw
75 Escher
72 rwcinoto
67 msemtd
60 cookingfat
59 Tortin
59 John Lee
54 Edam
54 Lumej
45 gavnasty
43 MistArts
34 Yes, We Can!
30 Yalow
28 Kev43
28 PeterV
27 vvtopkar
27 PM 1729
27 JoseRubik
26 Max Neitzel
25 marineasalia
24 Feanaro
20 guusrs
18 Ryanrex116
18 stray
18 imaghost
15 deepSubDiver
13 ConnorCuber
13 cuBerBruce
4 byu


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats David
How did I come 3rd?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Congrats David
> How did I come 3rd?



You mean you did not compete in that many events? 
You are so fast that you get around 40 points in 2x2 & 3x3 etc.

With this many competitors the bonus points for "hard" events like
FMC and 5x5BLD do not count as much.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you for the results Mats.

I see that your 2x2x2 is beating mine at the moment! _(I really must practice more)_

I'd like to swap your 4x4x4 speed for my 5x5x5 - I think that'd be fair


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2009)

@David - It looks like I have to improve my master magic  


 0.93 MAGIC  I just realized that's a PB for me


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 19, 2009)

0.93 MAGIC  I just realized that's a PB for me[/quote]
Now that's just ridiculous!

btw, check facebook; hah.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I see that your 2x2x2 is beating mine at the moment! _(I really must practice more)_
> 
> I'd like to swap your 4x4x4 speed for my 5x5x5 - I think that'd be fair



Seems I am better at even cubes , ...but you beat me at 3x3, 5x5 and both relays. 
So you win, but I am improving. Don't be to sure at 3x3, I did 47+ this week! PB with 4 secs!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 19, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Seems I am better at even cubes , ...but you beat me at 3x3, 5x5 and both relays.
> So you win, but I am improving. Don't be to sure at 3x3, I did 47+ this week! PB with 4 secs!


Yes, my mind doesn't work well with parity conditions and movable centres! I fear your 3x3x3 improvements  I got quite lucky in the comp with below average times.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 19, 2009)

Heh... I expected to win MTS, better luck this week


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 19, 2009)

You missed my 1.29 for magic.
I'm surprised that it is so competitive this week! I had my all time high of 145 not including magic and it's still not top 10. I did every event that I could except match the scramble. I'm surprised at my poor ranking in pyraminx and 2x2 BLD; I thought I had a good week too. This week, I didn't warm up for OH, missed a perfect opportunity to be #2.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> You missed my 1.29 for magic.
> I'm surprised that it is so competitive this week! I had my all time high of 145 not including magic and it's still not top 10.



Sorry! It is because the program did not accept "Magic" because of the "Rubick's" before "Magic". I'll see if I can fix that. I have corrected your result. Now you are # 10


----------



## Escher (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, I really did get pwnt in 2x2 this week - congratulations david, you beat me by a pretty big margin 
And yeah, nice solving in 3x3 by you, simon, jai and faz 
(I knew I wouldn't win both/either of 2x2 and 3x3 2 weeks in a row...)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh wow, high-score. I had some great 3x3 results and had a rather good day of BLD (except for 4x4 ofc). My improvement on megaminx and 5x5 helped a lot too.



waffle=ijm said:


> @David - It looks like I have to improve my master magic



Yes I have been practicing the magics when I get bored. My mm is finally starting to break in so I am getting better times now.



Escher said:


> Wow, I really did get pwnt in 2x2 this week - congratulations david, you beat me by a pretty big margin



It was all of the OLL skips, I did quite a bit of ortega this week. You are still better than me


----------



## elimescube (Jun 20, 2009)

Grats to David!

Won MultiBLD for the second week in a row? I am shocked but i wont complain


----------

